# Advocate, advice please



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Hiya, i was just wondering if you can buy Advocate online, i have seen a website but i was unsure if this was the real deal. My vet prescribed a dose but it says on the packaging that it is only available on prescription? I want to keep my pup on this as it attacks fleas and worms in one go.

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi there - it is only prescription, so I think you can buy it online but you need a prescription - I suppose you would need to send it to them?

Ian


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

yes, you can buy it online from a few places and it is much cheaper. BUT they will not supply it until you have sent them a prescription from your Vet. Some vets charge for this and some do it free. Our vet wants £9 to write me a prescription and can only do it for a 6 month supply. So you have to see what your vet would charge and then see if you still make a saving buying it online.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You need a prescription from your vet in the long run may be just as cost effective to get it under a vets medicover scheme. There is no such thing as a free lunch! I have a good deal which provides all my vets visits discounts on treatment all worming and flea protection for a year and discounts if I need any long term medication.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, i will speak to my vet, so annpying it's prescription only


----------

